# Glen-Dale buck target insert



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

I have this in Jersey Village. It is yours for free, but you have to come and get it (290 @ BLTWY 8) PM me if you are interested. I would like for it to go to someone that has this model and not to someone just looking for a block to shoot.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

PM sent , Thanks John


----------

